

10 Most Hated Jobs Based On Employee Surveys - rblion
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/113308/10-most-hated-jobs-cnbc

======
rblion
1\. Director of Information Technology 2\. Director of Sales and Marketing 3\.
Product Manager 4\. Senior Web Developer 5\. Technical Specialist 6\.
Electronics Technician ...

All of them are in technology/business sector. Why do you suppose that is?

